# 2000 F250-AC only Blowing out Defrost Vents



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of the blue, coming back from Rayburn yesterday, the vents redirected to defrost only. Tried all the control settings. Looked at the vacuum box and hoses and don't see anything out of the ordinary. Can anyone give advise what to do or where to start before I take her to the shop? Thanks.:help:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Passenger side fender-well you will see a black air pump. Make sure it's pumping. Check the small rubber hoses attached to it. If it aint pumpung beat on it with a screw driver.

When that vacuum system don' work the air defaults to defrost only.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Do all this with the truck on, the pump only runs when the key is on.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can locate it and give it a whack or two. Preshate ya!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

that sucks. my ac went out on me yesterday. awesome timing.


----------



## sam7 (May 25, 2010)

if you'd like, you can call me. 281-755-7692. i'm a senior master ford tech. i'd be happy to answer your questions. if you don't feel comfortable working on it yourself, i'm in the sugarland/richmond area.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

sam7 said:


> if you'd like, you can call me. 281-755-7692. i'm a senior master ford tech. i'd be happy to answer your questions. if you don't feel comfortable working on it yourself, i'm in the sugarland/richmond area.


Thanks for info and help Sammy. I ordered a Dorman replacement pump on the internet and should receive next week. Was surprised that NAPA didn't even have one anywhere in town. Would have taken a week to get it, so I just e-ordered one. The prices were all over the place. Anywhere from 56 bucks to 200 bucks. NAPA was $85 and I would have bought it if they'd have had it, but for $56, I can wait till next week. Thanks again! Green to ya!

P.S. Now that I'm back from Fish/Deer camp and sobered up a little, I noticed that I do not hear the pump running when I turn on the key, so that has to be it.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Thanks 2Coolers*

Much thanks and green-beans go out to Profish00 and Sam7 for helping to diagnose my problem. Saved a bunch of diagnostic bucks and will be taking my son fishing this weekend instead of paying the mechanic.

E-ordered the new vacuum pump and she's working fine again. Thanks guys, I owe you some cold ones!!!:cheers::cheers:

Anyone else needing a F250 vacuum pump, note that, prices for the Dorman pump ranged from $56.00 to $200.00 for the same pump. Shop around.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, I love cold ones!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

can i have sam's cold one's? i am his bro.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

That's funny......not really, but mine started doing that today


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Is it the same for a 1997 F-350?? It blows hard out of the defrost vent at first, and then it blows out the ac vents. It just seems that it blows the same speed on max as it does on normal speed. Could it be the blower/pump??


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

profish has you lined out, I had a hose come off mine once. Just remember you will also have to lock in your hubs manually when this happens, it's all linked.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

My 2004 Expedition is doing the same thing! It also freezes up after an hour or so and I have to cut it off for a few minutes to thaw. My 2001 f150 cuts out at higher rpm till I shift or let off the gas? What do ya'll think?


----------



## sam7 (May 25, 2010)

probably not. your expedition a/c vents runs off engine vacuum. you probably have a cracked vacuum line. and it may be the same on your f-150. if you'd like give me a call and i'll heop you if i can. 281-755-7692


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

oldriver88 said:


> Is it the same for a 1997 F-350?? It blows hard out of the defrost vent at first, and then it blows out the ac vents. It just seems that it blows the same speed on max as it does on normal speed. Could it be the blower/pump??


I'm not a pro like SAM7, but it sounds like it could be, assuming your 350 is a diesel. Diesel's don't produce much or any vacuum and need a pump. You likely have minor leaks in your hoses/system after all these years and the reservoir is not maintaining the pressure with the engine off. Your pump starts building pressure in the reservoir when you turn the key on (before starting)(at least mine does) and if you turn the A/C on right away, there may not be enough pressure to switch the vents. SAM7 told me this is a default setting so that we always at least have defrost. Mine was on the passenger fender well and took less than 1/2 hour to replace. Oh, my pump was majorly fried when I took it apart. My fuse was also blown. Good luck.:shamrock:


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Thank for the help!!! I'll check out the pump.



Bassman5119 said:


> I'm not a pro like SAM7, but it sounds like it could be, assuming your 350 is a diesel. Diesel's don't produce much or any vacuum and need a pump. You likely have minor leaks in your hoses/system after all these years and the reservoir is not maintaining the pressure with the engine off. Your pump starts building pressure in the reservoir when you turn the key on (before starting)(at least mine does) and if you turn the A/C on right away, there may not be enough pressure to switch the vents. SAM7 told me this is a default setting so that we always at least have defrost. Mine was on the passenger fender well and took less than 1/2 hour to replace. Oh, my pump was majorly fried when I took it apart. My fuse was also blown. Good luck.:shamrock:


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

The 1997 doesnt have an electric pump. It has an engine driven pump. it is right above the power steering pump. Thats a good place to start. You might want to look at the recirculation door vacuum hose as well. It would be the white hose on the passenger side. They were real bad about cracking and falling apart.


----------

